# New stick project.



## CV3 (Jan 30, 2014)

My next project is a walking stick for an army vet in New Jersey. It is part of the ANCC canes for Vets program. Eagle head carving on a Aspen stick at the top mark below the pattern.. Just below the carving will be a gold collar, grip will be textured and stained black, with a gold collar below it, Army Gold and Black. Just below the lower collar will be a inlayed First Cav pin.


----------



## dww2 (Feb 4, 2017)

Sure to be a beauty, Randy!


----------



## valky307 (Nov 23, 2021)

Can't wait to see how it turns out!


----------



## dangerranger (9 mo ago)

I'm working on one very much like that. My oldest son will be retiring as a Warrant Officer 4 the Army. I'm at the point that I need to drill out the eye sockets. Getting that right will make or break an eagles look. I found the pattern online.
He started in the Air Force for 6 years. The AF was going to drop the project he was working on So he moved over to the Army. 
The Army was glad to get him . And he has been very happy in the Army.
I'm going to stain the stick a Desert Brown and add a Sky Blue and Gold stripe up one side for his AF service and a Blue and white stripe up the other for his Army service. DR


----------



## CV3 (Jan 30, 2014)

dangerranger said:


> I'm working on one very much like that. My oldest son will be retiring as a Warrant Officer 4 the Army. I'm at the point that I need to drill out the eye sockets. Getting that right will make or break an eagles look. I found the pattern online.
> He started in the Air Force for 6 years. The AF was going to drop the project he was working on So he moved over to the Army.
> The Army was glad to get him . And he has been very happy in the Army.
> I'm going to stain the stick a Desert Brown and add a Sky Blue and Gold stripe up one side for his AF service and a Blue and white stripe up the other for his Army service. DR


If your pattern is like most it just shows one profile image. Another carver gave me a tip tov both left and right profiles. Put the pattern in front of a mirror amd take a picture with your phone, resize it on the computer to mach the pattren size you are using. another way to line up the eyes is using two stick pins. locate the location of one eye, put a pin in what would be the center of the eye. Using that pin you can match up center of the other eye with a second pin. Here is another good pattern to ad to uor file. You can see the pin s being used at the bottom of the tutorial and below the tool list you can print the pattern if you like it. 








Realistic Eagle Bust - Woodcarving Illustrated


This realistic eagle bust makes a great cane topper than can easily be enlarged to a full-size carving.



woodcarvingillustrated.com


----------



## CV3 (Jan 30, 2014)

Had some shop time to day got the eagle cutout and fitted to the staff. I am always happy when I get a flush fit first time out. Hope to start shaping the head tomorrow.


----------



## dangerranger (9 mo ago)

I'll try your idea with the pins. That is where I'm stuck. I learn something new every day.
Your pins will be my thing for today! Thanks, DR
PS. I like the mirror idea too. I have seen that done, but never tried it. DR


----------



## CV3 (Jan 30, 2014)

dangerranger said:


> I'll try your idea with the pins. That is where I'm stuck. I learn something new every day.
> Your pins will be my thing for today! Thanks, DR
> PS. I like the mirror idea too. I have seen that done, but never tried it. DR


I am always amazed when I realize how computer illiterate I am. For a number of years, I have gone to a mirror with a photograph of a pattern to have both left and right profiles. It has worked well but today my wife saw what I was doing and took me by the hand over to our computer. She had me open Microsoft 10, a file with my patterns and click on a photo, then click on edit and there on the right is a button that says “flip” I clicked, and I had a mirror image. Hit save copy and I was set. I am not sure how many years I have look at that button thinking it was like rotate. I am old and so is that excuse. Oh well I learned something useful today that’s a plus.


----------



## CV3 (Jan 30, 2014)

Update. 
Finely got back to the shop to start shaping the eagle cut out. By using the pattern as a guild I can work in given areas to get shape and maintain sympatry in the features.


----------



## John Smith_inFL (Nov 23, 2021)

slow going is a good thing, Randy


----------



## CV3 (Jan 30, 2014)

Going for a bit more aggressive look than the pattern. I think I am about there.


----------



## dww2 (Feb 4, 2017)

Looking great, Randy!


----------

